# Ciao a tutti



## Gattaro42 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Ciao a tutti, 
non trovo una sezione per la presentazione per cui la scrivo qui, ma che venga pure spostata se sto sbagliando

Navigando tra vari siti vi ho letto e mi sono incuriosito per cui ho deciso di iscrivermi.

Sposato, padre, e traditore occasionale altrimenti non sarei qui.

Ci si legge


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2021)

In genere si usa il confessionale, perché  abitualmente chi si presenta lo fa raccontando la propria storia, ma va bene anche così


----------



## Gattaro42 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Mi confesserò volentieri, prendo prima un po' di confidenza in più


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2021)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> non trovo una sezione per la presentazione per cui la scrivo qui, ma che venga pure spostata se sto sbagliando
> 
> Navigando tra vari siti vi ho letto e mi sono incuriosito per cui ho deciso di iscrivermi.
> ...


Eh. @Gattaro42  sarebbe il caso che raccontassi dei trombamenti e del contorno. Soprattutto del contorno.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2021)

navigando tra vari siti dove?


----------



## Gattaro42 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Una piattaforma di forum di vario genere, un altro sito su storie di tradimento


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2021)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Una piattaforma di forum di vario genere, un altro sito su storie di tradimento


Fico. Forumfree?


----------



## Gattaro42 (16 Dicembre 2021)

sì, esatto


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2021)

Benvenuto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Ciao benvenuto...
Mi piace il tuo nick...
Ma fa rima con cazzaro


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2021)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Mi confesserò volentieri, prendo prima un po' di confidenza in più


Intanto, confessa, quanti gatti nascondi?


----------



## Lostris (16 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuto...
> Mi piace il tuo nick...
> Ma fa rima con cazzaro


Pensa che a me inquieta un pò invece


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fico. Forumfree?


ma non è chiuso? Mi sembrava che non ci scriveva più nessuno


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuto...
> Mi piace il tuo nick...
> Ma fa rima con cazzaro


forse è de Roma sai che le gattare sono quelle che badano  ai gatti che si trovano nei  ruderi romani  , pensa Largo argentina .
Nome maschile ,mai saputo che ci fossero ma tutto po esse


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma non è chiuso? Mi sembrava che non ci scriveva più nessuno


Bello é chiuso il tradì di ForumFree.
Ci sono altri millemila forum su quella piattaforma, scherzi?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse è de Roma sai che le gattare sono quelle che badano  ai gatti che si trovano nei  ruderi romani  , pensa Largo argentina .
> Nome maschile ,mai saputo che ci fossero ma tutto po esse


A lui piaceranno....le micette...


----------



## Gattaro42 (16 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuto...
> Mi piace il tuo nick...
> Ma fa rima con cazzaro


Gattarocazzaro poteva essere bello, non ci avevo pensato



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A lui piaceranno....le micette...


In effetti il nick è correlato al mio essere traditore


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse è de Roma sai che le gattare sono quelle che badano  ai gatti che si trovano nei  ruderi romani  , pensa Largo argentina .
> Nome maschile ,mai saputo che ci fossero ma tutto po esse


Ho un amico su ForumFree, soprannominato _er gattaro_ perché fa incetta di forumine miagolanti. 
Gran fisico sembra me a 20 anni, e siamo coetanei.
E lo dico rosicando il giusto.


----------



## ologramma (17 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bello é chiuso il tradì di ForumFree.
> Ci sono altri millemila forum su quella piattaforma, scherzi?


lo so ne seguo qualcuno  ma mai come questo anche se ora si scrivono  poche storie


----------



## ologramma (17 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A lui piaceranno....le micette...


e a choi non piacciono  in senso metaforico perchè io e i gatti  ci teniamo a distanza , ci temiamo ma meglio alla larga


----------



## Gattaro42 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pensa che a me inquieta un pò invece


Perchè ti inquieta?


----------

